# Relative permit and Permanent Residence



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Hi all,I will need to know I just been rejected on section 27(g) .The reason I applied in a incorrect category.Thanks to a Home affairs officer giving that advise.I need to apply by 26(b).Relative spouse.My question is, do I need to submit police clerance for my SA spouse? Or just the 2 police clearance for myself (country of origin ,plus the SA police clerance).The other question, my son is also in a relative visa(father).What section he must apply?26(c)?My spouse is not his biological father.In his birth certificete is not wriiten father name.Is a letter from my spouse (sworn affidavit)is going to be enough.Thanks :noidea:


----------



## DB05 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Diana

The police clearance is for the applicant so you don't need one for your SA spouse. As for the affidavit, I really don't know, sorry. I hope you find an answer from someone.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Diana1980 said:


> Hi all,I will need to know I just been rejected on section 27(g) .The reason I applied in a incorrect category.Thanks to a Home affairs officer giving that advise.I need to apply by 26(b).Relative spouse.My question is, do I need to submit police clerance for my SA spouse? Or just the 2 police clearance for myself (country of origin ,plus the SA police clerance).The other question, my son is also in a relative visa(father).What section he must apply?26(c)?My spouse is not his biological father.In his birth certificete is not wriiten father name.Is a letter from my spouse (sworn affidavit)is going to be enough.Thanks :noidea:


Hi Diana, 

I am sorry to hear that they provided you with the incorrect information. As a spouse, you definitely needed to apply under 26(b). 
You only need police clearances for yourself (the applicant) not your SA spouse. 
Is the biological father a South African? Do you still have contact? Or is your spouse legally his adoptive father?


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks DB05 and Legal man for your respond,my son father pass away 5 years ago,but he was never captured like his father on my son birth certificate.My son is born in South Africa.0n his SA unabrige b.sertificate is written only mother name.His viza is relative father(based on my spouse now).My spouse did not adopt him legally,Home affairs is issued his visa(for the past 7 years),based on my spouse(not based on me).I am really confused what section he must apply for his permanent residence.26(c) or 27(g)?:noidea:


----------

